

Brewing our first IPA patent, and new adopters - iand
https://blog.twitter.com/2013/brewing-our-first-innovator%E2%80%99s-patent-agreement-patent-0

======
ChrisArchitect
find this hard to read without thinking about beer the whole time. Could have
a bit more serious tone to the identity.

~~~
cunninghamd
I totally agree! I'm a homebrewer, so the phrasing really made me do a double-
take.

